# Frozen Blood Worms



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

I was recently confused on how I should feed frozen bloods worms to my fish. The way I have been doing it is by just breaking a chunk off and throwing it in. Should I put it in a cup and poor water over it and let them separate and then just pour it all into the aquarium? How do you do it.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

As the thaw water that comes out of frozen fish foods contains a lot of phosphates (promoting algae) I always put the frozen cube into a brine shrimp sieve, let warm water run over it, and when it's completely thawed I put it into the tank.

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

It is best that you thaw the blood worms out first. As the froozen food can effect the fish digestive system, causing bloating and air blatter problems. I personal use a small medicine cup or a plastic scoop from a powder baby forumula, fill it with tank water than add the cubes to that and sit it on the tank light. In a couple of mins it melted and warm for the fish. I not sure about the phosphates in the water the worms are package in, I just went and loked and the brand I use say phosphate free and sterile water was used, I never had an algea bloom caused by it.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

I kind of combine Ulli and DJRichie's method. I thaw the worms in a cup of tank water, then drain them in the sink through a brine shrimp net (the white mesh ones). Then I dump the worms in a worm cone.


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

I usually thaw mine out in a plastic disposable cup of aquarium water. Then dump as much of the water out as I can down the drain, using my finger to block the worms. (The disposable cup is optional, you can use an actual cup. But you don't want any soap residue, and seriously, who wants to use the cup after _that_?)

I've also used a turkey baster when I have a large amount of worms. Just thaw them in a cup, and suck out the worms.


----------

